# Pictures WITH your Betta! (join in!)



## AngelicScars

I thought it was a neat idea, let's all take pics with your Betta. I only took pics with Castiel and Gabriel. Oh, and I took these on my DSi.
Anyway here's mine, show us yours! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!


----------



## Angelmonster

HAha, I can hardly get my Betta to sit still to take a picture with them alone, let alone try to get in the shot too haha.


----------



## Vikki81207

Aww that's so cute. & your pretty too. lol. I'll try to get some later. I'm in the process of putting Fishy in a vase so I can treat him by himself for finrot. Figured it would be easier to change the water in a one gallon vase once a day instead of a ten gallon tank, lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

Oh, and I think I have those same glasses, or pretty darn close.


----------



## dr2b

I have had enough trouble getting these pictures I have up now of Flair. I try to take a picture of him and he gets excited and goes all over the place lol. He moves way to fast for me to get any pictures with him


----------



## neenjar

Nice pictures, cool lip piercing. I'll try and get one of Zeus and I tonight when I get home.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

ill try  its always fun to see owners with their pets


----------



## doggyhog

Pictures coming soon.


----------



## AngelicScars

Thank you! It took more then a few pics to actually get them in the pic with me haha. When they see me they always come to the front of the tank thinking I'm going to feed them. That helps to take a decent pic.


----------



## dukie1346

I'll try to take a pic with Fishy....


----------



## dramaqueen

That would be cool to see everyone with their bettas!


----------



## Vikki81207

I'll take some this weekend.


----------



## MrVampire181

Heck I want a DSi!!! My DS is broken ((


----------



## ifish

im gonna post some also but you look georgeos but ill post some to


----------



## ifish

and im getting a dsi in october


----------



## dramaqueen

Please forgive my ignorance but what is a dsi? lol


----------



## ifish

its a new handheld system that people go crazy for its like a handheld system with 2 screens and on is a ttouch screen


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool!


----------



## ifish

yeah dont worry about asking its not that bad as what my mom asked me this morning


----------



## neenjar

Here is Zeus and my ugly mug...


----------



## ifish

nice tank


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pic!


----------



## ifish

you look familr i think weve met in florida once do you like in deer feild?


----------



## ifish

dang my sister wont lend me her cam drama i need to talk to you in a privat thred can you send me one please


----------



## doggyhog

Not the best pic. But, it was the best I could do. The lighting in my room is terrible! :-(


----------



## AngelicScars

Yay! I'm glad to see more "mugs" in this thread!  Don't be shy everyone. 

And to be more specific, this is a DSi: http://www.nintendodsi.com/meet-dsi.jsp

Mine is black and I bought a pink skin to put over it, so it's pink and black. My favorite colors of course!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks!


----------



## ifish

and i will post a picture of my ugly face once i find a camara i might steal my sisters when she goes to her boy friends house  yay but dont make fun of me i get enough of that at school by the bullies


----------



## neenjar

ifish said:


> you look familr i think weve met in florida once do you like in deer feild?


I live close to Deerfield. I live on the Hollywood/Davie border close to the Hard Rock hotel and casino.


----------



## ifish

have you ever been to deer feild beach?


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but what is a dsi? lol


Nintendo DSi. They're awesome )


----------



## ifish

yeah


----------



## ifish

guys in 10 minutes ill post my picture im not wearing nice cloths im wearing my night cloths before bed
please dont judge me by my cloths


----------



## ifish

ok i got a pic but i look ugly its hard taking a photo of you wiht you taking it this one i look the most human as possible i might put of of the other fails on my page for you


----------



## AngelicScars

Yay! More pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## ifish

i think i got a better one of me and my fish good side hes such a dramaqueen no affence dramaqueen so im gonna add the good one once i edit it


----------



## ifish

ok here it is my famous pose and my fish pose but he didnt wanna do his good pose this time he loves the camara he swims up when he sees it

sorry i put so many pictures i wanted to get our good side wow i sound like a girl now wait i didnt so my hair oh well


----------



## dukie1346

Cool dude..... lol


----------



## ifish

thanks


----------



## dukie1346

I jsut took a load of pics...ugg my glasses keep glaring bad!


----------



## ifish

i keep looking like a retard in all my pictures


----------



## dukie1346

I keep cutting my face in half!


----------



## ifish

lol did i get my good side


----------



## dukie1346

Ok, here I am.....


----------



## ifish

nice picture wow alot of prople on this thred i thought were boy are girl and vice versa lol what gender did you guys think i was before you saw 2 pictures


----------



## dukie1346

I figured you were a boy. Yeah, you picture how someone looks and then boom, it looks so different!


----------



## ifish

yeah how did you icture me a nerd?
wait i am a nerd lol


----------



## dukie1346

I didn't picture you a nerd...lol


----------



## ifish

are you saying i am a nrd lol how did you picture me


----------



## dukie1346

I don't know, I can't remember...... NO you are not a nerd....not that I know of anyway-lol. Here's another pic, taken 2 min. ago....


----------



## ifish

your cute wait do i sound weird now


----------



## dukie1346

LOL:lol: 
Anyway, I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## ifish

me nither

but many people in this thred have glasses


----------



## dukie1346

Yeah, I've noticed that too.... Ifish, your only about 9 months older than me!


----------



## ifish

cool n_n


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics, everyone!


----------



## neenjar

Great pics everyone!


----------



## MrVampire181

Well IDK how to use my moms camera and I can't figure out how to do it from my cell phone :/


----------



## ifish

i had to "browwow" my sisters camara *cough* steal *cugh*


----------



## BettaSquirt

I use my moms camera... haha and for some reason its broken now. I didnt do it i swear! Lol once its fixed i'll put a picture of me and my Squirtyy


----------



## Mitsufishi

Me and Earl (u cant see him real well cause I took this one with my phone)


----------



## neenjar

nice pic! keep them coming people


----------



## Vikki81207

I'll have me and my fishies up in a hour or so.


----------



## doggyhog

Another one. This time with Sammy!!


----------



## ifish

nice picks everyone keep them comming


----------



## neenjar

That is a cool picture. It looks like you are in the tank with him!


----------



## ifish

it would be awsome to swim with your betta once in awhill


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay, here's me and my babies.

My Merlin









My Fishy









My Aqua









And my Blue


















I know I got two with Blue but I love the last one.


----------



## doggyhog

Nice pictures!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks


----------



## neenjar

Great pics Vikki!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks Neenjar!


----------



## dadds

very cool picks vikki and to everyone i just went through all 8 pages lol


----------



## ifish

nice pictures vikki you look very preaty and why is blue tank so shollow


----------



## dr2b

Nice pics Vikki!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics, Vikki.


----------



## AngelicScars

The pics look great you guys, keep them coming!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks guys.
His tank is shallow because I'm treating him for finrot. So I'm only giving him a gallon and a half of water so I'm not using so much with the daily water changes.


----------



## ifish

i didnt think of that


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

dont know if this will work but its supposed to top omega red bottom jack (i suck at computers)


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

Ilovemyshiny said:


> dont know if this will work but its supposed to top omega red bottom jack (i suck at computers)



nope didnt work


----------



## ifish

oh i see your an big red x lol nope try again


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

ive tried like 5 times, i just really suck at this kind of stuff, that or my computer hates me.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

http://s441.photobucket.com/albums/qq133/thexypirate/?action=view&current=P6300501.jpg
if you wish to see the photos you go here, this is about as far as i go with technology


----------



## dr2b

What are you doing to put the pictures into your post?


----------



## dr2b

Ilovemyshiny said:


> http://s441.photobucket.com/albums/qq133/thexypirate/?action=view&current=P6300501.jpg
> if you wish to see the photos you go here, this is about as far as i go with technology



You want to get the "IMG code" on the list of codes photobucket gives you.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

i put them in my photobucket, then get the img, and/or the html code, ive tried both, then clickon the mnt looking pic and paste then post


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

trying again


----------



## Synthisis

Ilovemyshiny said:


> trying again


Fixed for you

Correct coding should be:









This is what you had:


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

your amazing and cool... okay so ^ thas me and omega red every one


----------



## aunt kymmie

C'mon Drama...you post your picture and I'll post mine ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Sorry, Kym, I don't have a digital camera!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Oh no, you're not getting off that easy! Surely you must know someone that has one that you can borrow for a day. No? Good! That saves me from having to post mine. :lol:


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

come on dont be lame aunt kymmie DOO ETTTT  post your pic


----------



## neenjar

great pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Vikki81207

Come one, you've got to have a cell phone...lol
More pictures!!!


----------



## jeaninel

Here's me and my boys. Yucky pic of me but oh well.


----------



## neenjar

Great pic Jeaninel! You look like someone I went to college with at Granola State.. errrmm Sonoma State!


----------



## ifish

great ictures keep this thred alive


----------



## dukie1346

Great pics everyone!!!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Jeaninel, I love your picture! You look like every best friend I ever had.


----------



## ifish

aunt kymi and drama queen i thnik you guys are just camara shy?


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pic, Jeanine!


----------



## AngelicScars

The pics are great!


----------



## dukie1346

Yeah, dq and aunt kymmie, you have to post a picture!


----------



## BettaSquirt

we should all chant... picture, picture, picture, picture!!!!


----------



## StarWalkZ

Have Dsi too!
Will get pics soon!


----------



## tmz

this is a great topic!!


----------



## Robarie

*Our Family!*

 My Girls and the Fish House
Me and my parrot Daddy

Everyones pics look great!!!
I cant seem to get me next to the Fish House in a good pic, but here we are...


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics! Cute little girls!


----------



## rb500

oh, can't wait to do this!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Very cute parrot! Nice tank as well!


----------



## neenjar

Great pics tmz and Robarie!

Robarie, your daughters are adorabe


----------



## dr2b

Cute girls and great pics robarie!


----------



## Robarie

Thanks everyone!!! I love taking pics of my fishies, and my parrot too! I joined a parrot forum too, but their site doesn't like my picture sizes and i've tried to resize but it wont take em, so anyway... Thanks for the nice comments!!!


----------



## ifish

very nice tank your very lucky to have thst and nice gird it looks like mine mines just a litle bigger but nevr stops tslking


----------



## Robarie

ifish said:


> very nice tank your very lucky to have thst and nice gird it looks like mine mines just a litle bigger but nevr stops tslking


Well we just got him, he is a baby only 10 weeks old so he still has some growing to do. But he is already mimicking my words its soo cute, my girls dont believe that he will talk, they say but mom birds dont talk... LOL
He gets really jealous when we are sitting by the tank talking to the fishies though, he sits in his house crying to come out and play with the fishies too.


----------



## dramaqueen

He sounds adorable!


----------



## dr2b

Aww! The LFS used to have a parrot (it was a huge one) and that was always the highlight of my day! He was so funny...but he died a few years ago of old age


----------

